

Carmack's Armadillo Aerospace Rocket Crashes and Burns - nickb
http://space.newscientist.com/article/dn12522-crash-destroys-rocket-ahead-of-x-prize-contest.html

======
pfedor
And to spice things up a bit, it seems that the reason for this crash was a
bug in the vehicle's software: "Post-crash analysis has revealed what went
wrong -- the automatic shutdown that should have triggered when Texel first
touched down did not occur. That's because the computer was mistakenly told to
expect a stronger signal from the touchdown sensor, beyond what it is actually
capable of producing."

